# Honda HS520 worth $225?



## DrWinter (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

I am in a dilemma, so I am looking for a decent used Honda but its so hard to find one in the west of Michigan. Everyone I find is always sold pretty dang quickly and recently there was one a HS520 for $250.00 but will let it go for $225.00. He got new paddles and scrapper and looking by the pictures there is no rust. The next used HS520 has a auto start but he wants $375 which is kind of expensive in my opinion. Is it worth going buying the HS520 for $225?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks very clean to me and if it is in good working order it is definitely worth $225 IMHO.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

If the market is as scarce as you say it is then thats not a bad price at all for a nice clean unit.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes. give it a testing.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Cosmetically looks to be in great shape. If the scraper bar and paddles are in good shape, then $225 is a very fair price for both the buyer and seller. I would grab it as it's only going to get tougher to find a nice machine the further into the season we get. Agreed electric start really isn't needed unless you have a medical issue or can't generate the strength to pull the cord. These machines are so easy to pull start.... almost like pulling your seatbelt across your shoulder. Very...very... little resistance when pulling. You can almost pull in "slow motion" and the machine will start right up.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Worth it. Electric start is nice but totally not necessary. Ive laughed out loud at how slowly I can pull start my HS720, 520 is the same.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Definitely a fair price. Are the paddles OEM Honda, or aftermarket. The OEM's are way better, thicker rubber. I've seen a few over here in the Detroit area that were rust buckets and asking more.


----------



## DrWinter (Feb 12, 2018)

Just a update everyone, I was suppose to pick up the snowblower friday but there was a auction going on for a HS520 as well but with electric start. I testing my luck and end up winning the bid for $200 dollars. Picking it up sometime this week and see how it goes! The image is small but it looks pretty clean.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, those pictures can be deceiving as the business end of the machine is not shown i.e. the peddles and the side of the auger housing, hopefully its all well and good.


----------



## DrWinter (Feb 12, 2018)

Just picked up the snowblower and does run here are some image. Should I take out the old gas and change the oil? What gas and oil is recommend? I'm assuming 87 regular is fine for the gas but I do have leftover Ultra Platinum Full Synthetic Pennzoil 5-30w but not sure if full synthetic will cause any problem. Should I change the spark plug and paddles?

Thanks guys!

https://i.imgur.com/m1NGAY5.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/xNB17Ay.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/FysJ5ni.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/y6iGW4P.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/SReRVkb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/YqSyggW.jpg


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Always start the season with fresh gas. I'd remove the fuel bowl and let it drain from there, also look at the fuel bowl.

Only synthetic for ease of starting but they start easy enough so Dino is fine.

A new Honda paddle sticks out from the metal 3/4" for the center paddle, worn is probably 1/2" or less. To install, you need to have a hammer, awl, Phillips screwdriver, and 1 or 2 correct size punches. The holes can be difficult to line up, start with the end.

This is the job I specifically bought the Husky 3/8" cordless ratchet for! But on the 1st generation of Honda single stage, 26 bolts, the end ones are in a tight place, $50 with sockets, charger, case.

To change the spark plug you have to remove the red plastic cover, the belt cover, the gas cap, and the rubber ring around the gas cap.

If you remove the cover, clean the chute ring, lube with Mobil1 synthetic grease, Valvoline synthetic grease, or lithium grease. For this application I prefer the synthetic. I believe lithium is best for the hex friction disk shaft of a 2 stage.


----------



## DrWinter (Feb 12, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Always start the season with fresh gas. I'd remove the fuel bowl and let it drain from there, also look at the fuel bowl.
> 
> Only synthetic for ease of starting but they start easy enough so Dino is fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! I am taking the gas out and replacing it with fresh one and using mobil 1 5w-30 regular oil 

Is this a good set? https://www.themowershop.com/product/honda-rubber-auger-kit-with-scraper/

I see I am missing a scraper I think haha.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Great price but I don't think it's Honda, a clone, generic, plus it got bad reviews on Amazon. Go with the OEM Honda, Amazon $53-$60, free shipping, check out eBay and Wal-Mart.com

Replace the spark plug, it may be NGK BR4HS, $2.50 at AutoZone.

Put some fuel cleaner in, Seafoam is very good, I'm now preferring Berryman's fuel cleaner.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Great price but I don't think it's Honda, a clone, generic, plus it got bad reviews on Amazon. Go with the OEM Honda, Amazon $53-$60, free shipping, check out eBay and Wal-Mart.com


FWIW, the listing says:

"Genuine Honda Rubber Auger Kit includes complete set of augers 853151007288
...
Genuine Honda parts assure easier installation"

So if it is a clone/aftermarket, then they're being pretty deceitful.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

DrWinter said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I am taking the gas out and replacing it with fresh one and using mobil 1 5w-30 regular oil
> 
> Is this a good set? https://www.themowershop.com/product/honda-rubber-auger-kit-with-scraper/
> 
> I see I am missing a scraper I think haha.


I agree with jlawrence. get OEM Honda for this important part. it's a little more but what I have read on these forums it will last twice as long.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You're right, I re-read it. If you scroll down it does say "Genuine Honda". I was wrong. Many times on Amazon the items give you the impression it's OEM and it's not, I'm a bit conditioned. I was looking at Amazon for this part as I was responding and looking at some non-Honda rubber augers.



RedOctobyr said:


> FWIW, the listing says:
> 
> "Genuine Honda Rubber Auger Kit includes complete set of augers 853151007288
> ...
> ...


----------



## DrWinter (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the help, do I need to change the belt?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have that machine, but I've had single stages with worn belts. If the belt tensioner is near the end of its travel, then replacing the belt is probably a good idea.

I don't know how expensive the belt is. But if it's not too pricey, one approach is to replace it, and keep the existing belt as a spare. Or frankly, buy it but don't install it. See how it performs in heavy snow. If it's not slipping, run that belt until it becomes a problem, then install the belt you have sitting on the shelf.

My preference is to at least have spares of my belts on-hand. The middle of a blizzard isn't the time to find out you broke a belt, and don't have a replacement on hand. 

The approach also depends on how hard the belt is to check/change. If it's 5 minutes to change, then I wouldn't worry as much, as long as I have a spare. If it's an hour, then maybe you replace it proactively, rather than trying to replace it when it breaks, and you really need to leave for work.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

DrWinter said:


> do I need to change the belt?


Probably not. Engage the auger, clamp it, try to turn the auger, if it turns easily, then Yes; if not then No.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

add $60 for paddles and scraper bar


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You're right, I re-read it. If you scroll down it does say "Genuine Honda". I was wrong. Many times on Amazon the items give you the impression it's OEM and it's not, I'm a bit conditioned. I was looking at Amazon for this part as I was responding and looking at some non-Honda rubber augers.


I go through 6-8 sets of paddles and scrapper bars per season between my 720 and 520. I won't buy from Amazon any more. Several times they said OEM and they weren't, even though the packaging said they were. Now I only buy from my Honda dealer.


----------

